# NCAA football: dear God...



## bill5 (Sep 30, 2021)

ANYONE but Alabama. amen.


----------



## Trash Panda (Sep 30, 2021)

Georgia says hello. :(


----------



## Kent (Sep 30, 2021)

go dawgs woof woof


----------



## bill5 (Sep 30, 2021)

Again, anyone else I am OK with. But GA has a long history of choking so not holding my breath. And really Alabama looks as good as ever I don't see anyone knocking them off. I swear I'd give a week's pay to see them have a lousy season before I die.


----------



## storyteller (Sep 30, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!

Glory glory to ol Georgia....Glory glory to ol Georgia....


----------



## rgames (Sep 30, 2021)

I always love seeing GA way up the rankings at the start of the season. Makes the descent more fun to watch. I remember seeing a pre-season vs. post-season comparison of rankings over the last 20 years or something like that and GA was in the top few spots for average fall. Somehow everyone thinks they're going to be awesome every year at the start of the season and then... meh.

(My wife went to GA. Good thing she doesn't read this forum. But she knows I feel that way, so I guess it doesn't matter).

rgames

Go Jackets. Been a bad few years but we're coming back.


----------



## bill5 (Sep 30, 2021)

I'm just SO SO sick of the same teams. Just once in awhile couldn't it be someone totally different...like these teams that are always in the top 25ish but basically never take the next step. I'm to the point that when the playoffs arrive I totally lose interest, which should be the opposite of what would normally make sense.


----------



## storyteller (Oct 1, 2021)

bill5 said:


> I'm just SO SO sick of the same teams. Just once in awhile couldn't it be someone totally different...like these teams that are always in the top 25ish but basically never take the next step. I'm to the point that when the playoffs arrive I totally lose interest, which should be the opposite of what would normally make sense.


Well, it won’t be Clemson this year… so there’s that. Ha. Probably not Oklahoma or Ohio State either… But I get what you are saying. I also think the polls are generally rigged for pole-position throughout the year and for “top 10 matchups” marketing on tv. That said, who would you pick this year, Bill?


----------



## Mike Marino (Oct 1, 2021)

As a Florida fan I like our chances against UGA this season and believe the Gators can beat Bama in the SEC championship. (Third time's the charm, maybe???) Boy do the Gators have some work to do in the defensive secondary though!!!

Very interested to see UGA/Arkansas this weekend. Arkansas seems legit, and UGA is a force for sure. We'll know a lot about both teams after this weekend.

If Oregon, Cincinnati, and Iowa can continue winning that would make things very very interesting. A likely fourth team in that picture could be the SEC champion OR a Notre Dame team.

It does have a way of working itself out as there's so many ch football to play yet.


----------



## bill5 (Oct 1, 2021)

storyteller said:


> Well, it won’t be Clemson this year… so there’s that. Ha. Probably not Oklahoma or Ohio State either… But I get what you are saying. I also think the polls are generally rigged for pole-position throughout the year and for “top 10 matchups” marketing on tv. That said, who would you pick this year, Bill?


You kidding? It's Alabama......AGAIN. ugh.


----------



## Double Helix (Oct 1, 2021)

I get the point about the "same teams," but they are literally different teams each year--the only thing that is "the same" is the jersey.
Ask yourself why the 5-star recruits want to go to "the same" sports programs--I think you know the answer to that: to compete at the highest level.

As an antidote to the "same teams," there are probably half-a-dozen high school games within driving distance every Friday night. . . and cool halftime shows, and popcorn, and screaming parents. Talk about FUN!


----------



## bill5 (Oct 1, 2021)

Double Helix said:


> I get the point about the "same teams," but they are literally different teams each year--the only thing that is "the same" is the jersey.


Technically, but not really. Bama, Ohio St, Clemson, etc...there is a small group that represent most if not all of the playoffs team every year. So no, it's not 100% the same obviously...but it's not far off.


----------



## JJP (Oct 1, 2021)

Double Helix said:


> Ask yourself why the 5-star recruits want to go to "the same" sports programs--I think you know the answer to that: to compete at the highest level.


It's similar to how we get a big truckload of recent grads dumped on LA at the end of each semester, right?


----------



## dunamisstudio (Oct 1, 2021)

Go BAMA! 😆


----------



## bill5 (Oct 1, 2021)

Double Helix said:


> Ask yourself why the 5-star recruits want to go to "the same" sports programs--I think you know the answer to that: to compete at the highest level.


Actually it's because they know it's a winning program and a lot of other top talent goes there and it gives them the best chance for not just a title but general exposure, which gives them a better shot at the NFL and big money. Yeah it's a vicious circle which I cannot stand.


----------



## Kent (Oct 2, 2021)

Mike Marino said:


> As a Florida fan I like our chances against UGA this season and believe the Gators can beat Bama in the SEC championship. (Third time's the charm, maybe???) Boy do the Gators have some work to do in the defensive secondary though!!!
> 
> Very interested to see UGA/Arkansas this weekend. Arkansas seems legit, and UGA is a force for sure. We'll know a lot about both teams after this weekend.
> 
> ...


😏


----------



## Trash Panda (Oct 2, 2021)

Oof! Georgia smashed Arky, who won against my Aggies, bad today. This is going to be a rough season for Jimbo.


----------



## bill5 (Oct 2, 2021)

Yeah I expected a closer game. Razorbacks pretenders again.

Sooners took a long time to put away pesky KSU. Oregon in a tight one vs Stanford too.


----------



## Quasar (Oct 2, 2021)

Iowa is still in the mix with their best start in a long time, although I don't think their OL is strong enough to contend for a national title. They've been winning with opportunistic defense mainly, which probably won't work against the elite teams. Iowa vs. Penn St. this coming week should tell a lot.

I always root for Northwestern, and there's a certain finality to the futility of that...


----------



## Mike Marino (Oct 2, 2021)

Dah!!! And Gators fall to Kentucky!!! 15 penalties for 115 yards. That's how you get it done!!! 8 or 9 false starts. Ugh!!! It reminded me a lot of their loss against LSU last season. Gators didn't throw a shoe this season but the combination of imploding and their opponent bringing their A-game means you don't get to win.

Tough loss and very frustrating to watch but that's why I love college football.

Go Gators!


----------



## dzilizzi (Oct 2, 2021)

What the heck? Who says "go 'bama?" 

Roll Tide!

That said, it would be nice if, say, a Pac 12 Team wins it one year. But I'm not holding my breath. Otherwise, anyone but Alabama, Clemson, Ohio State, or UCLA and I would be happy.


----------



## bill5 (Oct 2, 2021)

Mike Marino said:


> Dah!!! And Gators fall to Kentucky!!! 15 penalties for 115 yards. That's how you get it done!!! 8 or 9 false starts. Ugh!!! It reminded me a lot of their loss against LSU last season. Gators didn't throw a shoe this season but the combination of imploding and their opponent bringing their A-game means you don't get to win.
> 
> Tough loss and very frustrating to watch but that's why I love college football.
> 
> Go Gators!


That's the kind of game Kentucky almost never wins. Wow. Looks like Florida is another pretender. Cannot believe Oregon choked either!


----------



## dzilizzi (Oct 2, 2021)

bill5 said:


> That's the kind of game Kentucky almost never wins. Wow. Looks like Florida is another pretender. Cannot believe Oregon choked either!


And Stanford beat Oregon. Notre Dame lost. Yet Alabama still wins. Hopefully, their loss this year will be to an unranked team. Because the #1 team pretty much always loses at least once.


----------



## bill5 (Oct 2, 2021)

dzilizzi said:


> Yet Alabama still wins. Hopefully, their loss this year will be to an unranked team. Because the #1 team pretty much always loses at least once.


You mean like last year? 

You have a better chance of winning the lottery than any unranked team has of beating Alabama. It's highly unlikely they lose to anyone, frankly. I've seen them play a couple times this year, they look like an NFL team, a whole diff level.


----------



## Quasar (Oct 2, 2021)

bill5 said:


> You mean like last year?
> 
> You have a better chance of winning the lottery than any unranked team has of beating Alabama. It's highly unlikely they lose to anyone, frankly. I've seen them play a couple times this year, they look like an NFL team, a whole diff level.


Uh, don't be so quick to compare them to the pros. ANY NFL team, even cellar-dwellers like the Lions or the Jaguars would DESTROY the #1 NCAA team any time, every time & every year. It's a whole different level.


----------



## Double Helix (Oct 2, 2021)

Quasar said:


> It's a whole different level.


I am old enough to remember when the college all-stars played the reigning NFL champs during the summer (well before NFC/AFC & Super Bowls)--saw it every year on black and white television.
The pros *always* cleaned the boys' clocks--but everyone's hearts were with the college team.
I think the television contract was allowed to expire because those high draft picks were liable to get injured before training camp even started.


----------



## dzilizzi (Oct 2, 2021)

bill5 said:


> You mean like last year?
> 
> You have a better chance of winning the lottery than any unranked team has of beating Alabama. It's highly unlikely they lose to anyone, frankly. I've seen them play a couple times this year, they look like an NFL team, a whole diff level.


This is true. I just have noticed in the past, the #1 team generally loses once, mid to late season, usually when they are tired. Many times it is to a team that almost beats ranked teams but is in a conference like SEC or Big 10, so the competition is tough. And it's snowing. You never know.


----------



## bill5 (Oct 2, 2021)

Quasar said:


> Uh, don't be so quick to compare them to the pros. ANY NFL team, even cellar-dwellers like the Lions or the Jaguars would DESTROY the #1 NCAA team any time, every time & every year. It's a whole different level.


You took me too literally. I just meant they look head and shoulders above other teams I've seen them play. 

Penn State better get a new OC before the Iowa game. They have the best WR in the country and several good TEs to boot but kept running a half-ass RB (Cain) up the gut, almost always for no more than a yard or two. Then they had 1st and goal at the 2 and did that again and again...and came away empty instead of a chip shot FG that would have iced the game. If Indiana had a good QB, that game could've easily been another story.


----------



## Quasar (Oct 2, 2021)

bill5 said:


> You took me too literally. I just meant they look head and shoulders above other teams I've seen them play.
> 
> *Penn State better get a new OC before the Iowa game. They have the best WR in the country and several good TEs to boot but kept running a half-ass RB (Cain) up the gut*, almost always for no more than a yard or two. Then they had 1st and goal at the 2 and did that again and again...and came away empty instead of a chip shot FG that would have iced the game. If Indiana had a good QB, that game could've easily been another story.


Thanks for the heads-up. I will watch for that. I haven't seen Penn St. play this year, but have been watching (some) Iowa, so this is helpful.


----------



## bill5 (Oct 2, 2021)

Hopefully it'll be a good game!


----------



## Mike Marino (Oct 2, 2021)

bill5 said:


> That's the kind of game Kentucky almost never wins. Wow. Looks like Florida is another pretender. Cannot believe Oregon choked either!


You're right about Kentucky. Numerous times have they had teams beat (including the Gators) only have it slip through their hands. They deserved the win tonight hands-down.

Still a lot of football left to be played though.


----------



## Kent (Oct 9, 2021)

bill5 said:


> ANYONE but Alabama. amen.


Still some game left, but looks like you might have your wish. 

Game ain’t over til it’s over though, and Bama is one of the few teams that will actually play all 4 quarters, so…?


----------



## Trash Panda (Oct 9, 2021)

Hope y’all are cheering for the Ags to play spoiler tonight. First half was fun, but that tense creeping feeling that the Borg have adapted at half time is creeping in.


----------



## bill5 (Oct 9, 2021)

kmaster said:


> Still some game left, but looks like you might have your wish.
> 
> Game ain’t over til it’s over though, and Bama is one of the few teams that will actually play all 4 quarters, so…?


Not watching and not being fooled by that tease. They won't lose, trust me by the end it won't even be close, have seen this a thousand times.

Some great games today! Texas/Oklahoma what a barn burner. And Penn St/Iowa was close, too bad Penn St's QB got knocked out or that's a different game.


----------



## Trash Panda (Oct 9, 2021)

bill5 said:


> Not watching and not being fooled by that tease. They won't lose, trust me by the end it won't even be close, have seen this a thousand times.
> 
> Some great games today! Texas/Oklahoma what a barn burner. And Penn St/Iowa was close, too bad Penn St's QB got knocked out or that's a different game.


----------



## Trash Panda (Oct 9, 2021)

I say this a lot when watching SEC CBS games, but there may be a record for the number of times “Shut up, Gary!” has been yelled at the TV.


----------



## bill5 (Oct 9, 2021)

Not sure who you mean but I've long said and recently remarked to someone how lame announcers are now. I so miss Keith Jackson.


----------



## Trash Panda (Oct 9, 2021)

bill5 said:


> Not sure who you mean but I've long said and recently remarked to someone how lame announcers are now. I so miss Keith Jackson.


Gary Danielson the color commentator for CBS SEC games. HUGE Bama homer.


----------



## bill5 (Oct 9, 2021)

Just checked the score for giggles. lol rest my case. Anyone who's surprised in the least hasn't been paying much attention to NCAA football in - well, quite a few years really.


----------



## Trash Panda (Oct 9, 2021)

bill5 said:


> Just checked the score for giggles. lol rest my case. Anyone who's surprised in the least hasn't been paying much attention to NCAA football in - well, quite a few years really.


Don’t be so hasty. It’s not over yet.

Edit: all tied up. Defense just needs to hold on a little longer.


----------



## bill5 (Oct 9, 2021)

Yeah. Keep telling yourself that. You'll learn.


----------



## Kent (Oct 9, 2021)

If this ain’t an SEC game.


----------



## Trash Panda (Oct 9, 2021)

bill5 said:


> Yeah. Keep telling yourself that. You'll learn.


I’ve been watching my Aggies play Bama for years. Nothing for me to learn.


----------



## Trash Panda (Oct 9, 2021)

I AM DED! Holy cow!


----------



## Kent (Oct 9, 2021)

Womp womp.

Go dawgs!


----------



## dzilizzi (Oct 9, 2021)

Didn't I say they would lose to an unranked team? That's how it always it. 

This should be interesting.


----------



## Kent (Oct 9, 2021)

But lol what universe is this in which Kentucky is so far undefeated and Bama has lost to a (then) 3 and 2 team? 

Who is prepared for this reality??


----------



## dzilizzi (Oct 9, 2021)

kmaster said:


> But lol what universe is this in which Kentucky is so far undefeated and Bama has lost to a (then) 3 and 2 team?
> 
> Who is prepared for this reality??


This is actually normal. You also have to understand, last year was a little weird. Teams didn't play full seasons. It seems more normal this year, but I don't know if recruiting was that good because lot of high schools didn't play much last year either. I know Clemson lost a lot of good senior players, not sure about Alabama. But this leaves openings for other teams you don't expect like Iowa and Kentucky. Though Kentucky won't get ranked much higher - they play a lot of not so great teams.

Edit: and Kentucky probably won't make it past Georgia next week.


----------



## bill5 (Oct 9, 2021)

kmaster said:


> But lol what universe is this in which Kentucky is so far undefeated and Bama has lost to a (then) 3 and 2 team?
> 
> Who is prepared for this reality??


No kidding. Pass the crow. But it took a wild return to do it. It was that kind of weekend!

Sadly this does not derail Alabama's title hopes. They'll be back in the mix at the end.


----------



## bill5 (Oct 9, 2021)

dzilizzi said:


> This is actually normal.


Alabama losing to an unranked team is far from normal. Hell Alabama losing at all is not normal.


----------



## dzilizzi (Oct 9, 2021)

What would be really interesting is if someone like Cincinnati ends up ranked 1 or 2. Unlikely because they only have 2 ranked teams on their schedule. They are currently 5.


----------



## Trash Panda (Oct 9, 2021)

I feel sorry for Mississippi State. You NEVER want to be the team Bama plays after their occasional 1 in season loss.


----------



## dzilizzi (Oct 9, 2021)

bill5 said:


> Alabama losing to an unranked team is far from normal. Hell Alabama losing at all is not normal.


I've found that a lot of #1 and #2 teams lose once during the season to an unranked team a lot over the years. They prepare so hard for the ranked teams and think the unranked ones will be a cakewalk and end up making stupid mistakes. So they always beat the ranked teams, but usually it is something like Ole Miss or Arkansas that gets them. 

Losing now in the season, shouldn't hurt Alabama too much. They have time to come back and still end up in the top four.


----------



## bill5 (Oct 9, 2021)

dzilizzi said:


> I've found that a lot of #1 and #2 teams lose once during the season to an unranked team a lot over the years.


I think your findings are in error, though I admit I don't have the stats to prove it. But they are absolutely untrue when it comes to Alabama.


----------



## bill5 (Oct 9, 2021)

dzilizzi said:


> What would be really interesting is if someone like Cincinnati ends up ranked 1 or 2. Unlikely because they only have 2 ranked teams on their schedule. They are currently 5.


That wouldn't be interesting, it would suck. They are good but not playoff worthy. Don't get me started on teams with weak schedules being ranked far higher than then they should be.


----------



## dzilizzi (Oct 9, 2021)

bill5 said:


> That wouldn't be interesting, it would suck. They are good but not playoff worthy. Don't get me started on teams with weak schedules being ranked far higher than then they should be.


I remember the years BYU and Boise State were undefeated. If I remember correctly, BYU thought they should be the #1 team because the ranked #1 had lost a game. It was laughable because they played maybe 1 or 2 ranked teams the whole season and the #1/2/3/4/5 teams played mostly ranked teams. This was before playoffs, of course. They wouldn't have survived. I think Boise kind started to say they should be #1, but I don't think they made the fuss BYU did because they knew their schedule was weak.


----------



## Mike Marino (Oct 16, 2021)

Well....rough stuff. UGA takes it to Kentucky (though I thought Kentucky played hard). Florida falls to LSU....again. Gators have a bye this coming weekend before they take on Georgia. Mullen will have a 4-4 team after that and I think he'll officially be on a coaching hot seat if he doesn't make some changes. Defensive coordinator Todd Grantham didn't seem to have a single defensive scheme to take on LSU running through the heart of the Gators d-line time and time again. And Florida threw four interceptions; two for each QB. It looks like the game the Gators had against Bama early in the season was a fluke...

Cinci blew out UCF (and will likely move up to #2 in the polls with the Iowa loss). BYU falls again as does Iowa....at home! Man oh man things are continuing to shape up for a wild season.

So BYU, Florida, and Arkansas will find themselves out of the top 25 after this weekend.

Go Gators!!! (he said with a whimper and a trembling bottom lip, lol)


----------



## Double Helix (Oct 16, 2021)

Mike Marino said:


> . . .Go Gators!!! (he said with a whimper and a trembling bottom lip, lol)


I'm not sure which emoji means "commiseration"--the Bayou Bengals took advantage of the turnovers, though, whcih might have bought Coach O another couple of weeks (I saw a stat that indicated that going into this morning's game--11 a.m. start--LSU was 8-8 in the first sixteen games after the undefeated/national championship season)


----------



## dzilizzi (Oct 16, 2021)

Mike Marino said:


> Well....rough stuff. UGA takes it to Kentucky (though I thought Kentucky played hard). Florida falls to LSU....again. Gators have a bye this coming weekend before they take on Georgia. Mullen will have a 4-4 team after that and I think he'll officially be on a coaching hot seat if he doesn't make some changes. Defensive coordinator Todd Grantham didn't seem to have a single defensive scheme to take on LSU running through the heart of the Gators d-line time and time again. And Florida threw four interceptions; two for each QB. It looks like the game the Gators had against Bama early in the season was a fluke...
> 
> Cinci blew out UCF (and will likely move up to #2 in the polls with the Iowa loss). BYU falls again as does Iowa....at home! Man oh man things are continuing to shape up for a wild season.
> 
> ...


I can't see Cincinnati lasting against a top 5 team. But I have been wrong before. Their schedule is pretty soft. Alabama will also start moving back up. And Oklahoma will probably move to 2. That's my thought. Is it this week or next when the BCS rankings officially come out? 

My husband cheers for FSU and I'm a USC fan (long story involving my California-born Irish Catholic dad and the Minnesota Vikings), so I understand your Gator pain.


----------



## bill5 (Oct 16, 2021)

Cincinnati is a pretender, obviously. They'd be lucky to keep it close vs teams like Alabama. Speaking of jokes, hi Iowa! I knew they weren't legit either, but I expected more against freaking Purdue. 

Face it people, it's all just pointing to yet another nauseating Alabama title....


----------



## dzilizzi (Oct 16, 2021)

bill5 said:


> Cincinnati is a pretender, obviously. They'd be lucky to keep it close vs teams like Alabama. Speaking of jokes, hi Iowa! I knew they weren't legit either, but I expected more against freaking Purdue.
> 
> Face it people, it's all just pointing to yet another nauseating Alabama title....


Or Georgia. Darn SEC always on top.


----------



## bill5 (Oct 16, 2021)

No, Georgia is a classic choke team. And they're on their backup QB. Wannabes.


----------



## Trash Panda (Oct 16, 2021)

Unless Bama drops another game (doubtful), we could always see a repeat of Georgia winning the SEC only to lose to Bama in the championship.


----------



## bill5 (Oct 16, 2021)

Or just losing to Alabama in the SEC and then they hammer away on OU. Unless OU chokes and Alabama gets a gift of someone like Cincinnati in the title game.

Barf. Alabama is the Tom Brady of the NCAA.


----------



## Double Helix (Oct 16, 2021)

bill5 said:


> Barf. Alabama is the Tom Brady of the NCAA.


"They got a name for the winners in the world. . ." (you know the rest)


----------



## bill5 (Oct 20, 2021)

To the surprise of no one, Iowa already choked.

What gets me is Alabama lost to an unranked team and only dropped to #5. Seemed pretty generous. 

But what gets me even more are teams with cupcake schedules being ranked. Coastal Carolina? Really?


----------



## dzilizzi (Oct 20, 2021)

bill5 said:


> To the surprise of no one, Iowa already choked.
> 
> What gets me is Alabama lost to an unranked team and only dropped to #5. Seemed pretty generous.
> 
> But what gets me even more are teams with cupcake schedules being ranked. Coastal Carolina? Really?


_But they are undefeated!!!  _


----------



## Double Helix (Oct 21, 2021)

bill5 said:


> . . .*But what gets me even more are teams with cupcake schedules being ranked*. Coastal Carolina? Really?


How is Little Sisters of the Poor doing this season?
And what is the team's nickname again? Can't recall. . . Was it The Foundlings?


EDIT -- "Sisters" plural)


----------



## Mike Marino (Oct 21, 2021)

dzilizzi said:


> _But they are undefeated!!! _


Not any more. Coastal got beat by App State last night (in App State). So Coastal is out of the way.

It will be interesting to see how Iowa does for the rest of the season. I think they can still have a shot because the other side of the Big 10 still has to play each other...and that should allow Iowa to play one of OSU/Mich/MSU/PSU for the Big 10 championship game.

When it comes to Bama they'll have to win out against Auburn (in Auburn!) and against UGA in the SEC championship game. Although that scenario would likely allow UGA to stay in the top 4 and get into the playoff. Oklahoma continues to escape games with a win. Eventually I'd think that luck's gonna run out on them and that's probably where one of these Big 10 teams gets into the playoff.

This has already been quite the season of upsets though....so who the heck knows! It'll be fun to watch it all go down. They gotta start coming out with the playoff committee rankings soon I'd think, no?


----------



## bill5 (Oct 21, 2021)

Mike Marino said:


> Not any more. Coastal got beat by App State last night (in App State). So Coastal is out of the way.


 Yeah I think in a week or two the playoff thing should start. It's getting interesting


----------



## Mike Marino (Oct 21, 2021)

I'm also wondering what's next for Orgeron and who will replace him at LSU?


----------



## storyteller (Oct 21, 2021)

Mike Marino said:


> I'm also wondering what's next for Orgeron and who will replace him at LSU?


The coaching carousel is vicious. Orgeron just won a coveted national championship… then last year was a COVID year which shouldn’t count against anyone… It is unfortunate to see him go. It was unfortunate to see Les Miles, Mark Richt, and the last several coaches from Auburn go. Tennessee is the perfect example of what happens when a great, winning coach isn’t ”good enough.” Also, see FSU and Miami…


----------



## dzilizzi (Oct 21, 2021)

Include USC in that mess. They were starting to look good last year and then this year, what a mess. 

I do think that this year is a rebuilding year for everyone because it was like last year didn't count. Pros are no better. Seems like a lot of coaches fired there as well.


----------



## Mike Marino (Oct 21, 2021)

storyteller said:


> The coaching carousel is vicious. Orgeron just won a coveted national championship… then last year was a COVID year which shouldn’t count against anyone… It is unfortunate to see him go. It was unfortunate to see Les Miles, Mark Richt, and the last several coaches from Auburn go. Tennessee is the perfect example of what happens when a great, winning coach isn’t ”good enough.” Also, see FSU and Miami…


Absolutely agree. It's definitely the land of "what have you done for me lately." It seems Orgeron knew he was out going into the Florida game. I think they allowed him to finish the season after beating Florida....otherwise I'll bet he'd have been released on Sunday/Monday morning.


----------



## Kent (Jan 10, 2022)

woof woof woof


----------



## storyteller (Jan 10, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## dzilizzi (Jan 10, 2022)

Well, that was a little unexpected. I was starting to think neither team was going to get a touchdown. Then boom boom boom boom. 

Based on the prior game, I did think Alabama would win this one. Glad I was wrong.


----------

